# Recommended training books?



## Saraswati (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey everyone!

This is my first post but I've been lurking for a few weeks now (mostly in the raw feeding section- I've fed PMR in the past and with a new puppy coming into our lives next month, I thought it might be nice to re-educate myself  

My question is, what training books would you recommend for a new puppy owner? I'd like to get a head start on reading as many as I can before we bring the little guy home. I've looked at books by Pat Miller, Patricia McConnell and Jeanne Donaldson but I'm a little lost on which are "must reads" and which I can do without for now. 

Thanks everyone  I promise I will properly introduce myself and post the pictures I've taken of our pup and his littermates soon!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi and welcome! personally, I would recommend a good puppy class close to you for socialization and training. 

But not sure of a book - i'm sure all you mentioned are good. 

What kind of puppy?


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I did a training seminar with a trainer who works with Brad Pattison (the tv dog trainer from Canada who hosts At The End Of My Leash) he has a good book called Unleashed. His techniques really worked for my crazy pug


----------



## Saraswati (Aug 26, 2011)

xellil said:


> Hi and welcome! personally, I would recommend a good puppy class close to you for socialization and training.
> 
> But not sure of a book - i'm sure all you mentioned are good.
> 
> What kind of puppy?


Hello! And thank you  Fortunately, our breeder is very good friends with a local dog trainer who holds a puppy class near our home. The class finishes with the option to have the dog participate in the Canine Good Citizen program which we will definitely be doing. We would love to have him certified as a therapy dog eventually. But I would still like to get some books, if anything to read during my downtime at work 

And we are getting a black Labrador! The pups dam is a CGC herself and also holds AKC Companion and Rally Novice titles. The sire is working on getting his champion title in the show ring. We are so excited!!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

It depends on what kind of stuff you are into. I find that Patricia McConnell's book "The other end of the leash," and Jean Donaldson's "The Culture Clash" give you some PHENOMENAL info .. and are must haves for all dog owners. They both explain dog behavior beautifully...and I think once you understand some of the biology behind it, you can be more in tune with your puppy. Ian Dunbar also has a good book called (I think) "Before and After Getting your Puppy." He is absolutely awesome too. 

Jean Donaldson also has a book called "Train your dog like a pro" which I think was awesome. It came with a DVD too. If you're looking for just basic stuff for puppies, I find this book and DVD perfect for that age. It's not for very advanced training, but it will lay a stellar framework.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

I would not recommend Brad Pattison, he is a highly abusive dog trainer IMO. I just had to throw that out there, I've been told Cesar Millan is like a gentle bunny rabbit next to this guy (I've only seen a few videos, I'm not in Canada).

I've read lots of training/behavior books, so I'll tell you a bit about each.

My favorite book was Jean Donaldson's "The Culture Clash", was very detailed, covered all the bases. It isn't a simple book though, lots of detail, good for someone who really wants to understand dog behavior. Has a large section on teaching specific commands.

"The Power of Positive Dog Training" by Pat Miller is a good one for the first time dog owner, covers lots of topics, teaches you how to train lots of commands.

"The Other end of the Leash" by Patricia McConnell was about body language on both the human and dog front. More about behavior than training if I remember correctly -it's been a while and I lost the book  


"Bones Would Rain from the Sky" by Suzanne Clothier was about building a bond with your dog that's strong and trusting. Talks a lot about how training can help or hurt this bond. I really liked reading it, it's more of a psychology/behavior book than a training one though.

"For the Love of a Dog" by Patricia McConnell was a very interesting read, I really like the personal experiences she puts in about her clients. This one focuses on dog emotions and body language, how we can read our dogs and communicate with them using body language and facial expressions. She goes in depth about the brain of the dogs and argues that they have very similar emotions to humans. Very interesting. But again, less of a training book.

There are a few others I've read but I don't think they'd be very helpful (or I didn't like them lol). I would go for Culture Clash or Power of Positive Dog Training to get a good feel on training, behavior, and psychology. 

Also, Ian Dunbar has the Before and After you get your Puppy books, I've never read them but they are said to be good. I really think the key thing in those books is SOCIALIZE!!!!!! I know he has some methods I don't entirely agree with (especially some of his earlier stuff) but his general philosophy is good and he is one of the earlier positive dog trainers.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I didnt train with Brad, but with a trainer who trained with him, and nothing abusive happened with my dog. Ruby wasnt a bad case, I just needed to learn how to control her cause she was a brat when I first got her. I met Brad in person at a pet show in toronto, and he seemed really nice, he's not a jerk like he seems on the show, but to each his own.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello and welcome! You've gotten some great suggestions for good books on training so far, so I don't have much to add there. I can't wait to see pictures, and learn more about you and your pups!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

minnieme said:


> It depends on what kind of stuff you are into. I find that Patricia McConnell's book "The other end of the leash," and Jean Donaldson's "The Culture Clash" give you some PHENOMENAL info .. and are must haves for all dog owners. They both explain dog behavior beautifully...and I think once you understand some of the biology behind it, you can be more in tune with your puppy. Ian Dunbar also has a good book called (I think) "Before and After Getting your Puppy." He is absolutely awesome too.
> 
> Jean Donaldson also has a book called "Train your dog like a pro" which I think was awesome. It came with a DVD too. If you're looking for just basic stuff for puppies, I find this book and DVD perfect for that age. It's not for very advanced training, but it will lay a stellar framework.


Thanks for those suggestions Jill, I've just gone ahead and ordered "The Other End of the Leash" as well as "Feisty Fido" by Patricia McConnell (Duke has terrible leash aggression) :thumb: hopefully shipping to Australia won't take too long lol


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> Thanks for those suggestions Jill, I've just gone ahead and ordered "The Other End of the Leash" as well as "Feisty Fido" by Patricia McConnell (Duke has terrible leash aggression) :thumb: hopefully shipping to Australia won't take too long lol


No problem! The Other End of The Leash is one of my absolute fav books of all time......Patricia McConnell just has a brilliant writing style. Very eloquent and well-worded, able to offer technical information without it sounding dry, and all as if it has come from your grandma while she is serving you milk and cookies. :biggrin: There is just something so soothing yet fascinating about her books.... Hope you like them! :smile:


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

I would definitely recommend the power of positive dog training by pat miller. Loved that book. Huge NO on the Brad Pattison.



hmbutler said:


> Thanks for those suggestions Jill, I've just gone ahead and ordered "The Other End of the Leash" as well as "Feisty Fido" by Patricia McConnell (Duke has terrible leash aggression) :thumb: hopefully shipping to Australia won't take too long lol


Have you looked at "Control Unleashed' by Leslie McDevitt? This is by far the most useful book I had in dealing with Deeken's leash reactivity
Leslie McDevitt: Control Unleashed®, The Book


----------



## Saraswati (Aug 26, 2011)

Maxy24 said:


> My favorite book was Jean Donaldson's "The Culture Clash", was very detailed, covered all the bases. It isn't a simple book though, lots of detail, good for someone who really wants to understand dog behavior. Has a large section on teaching specific commands.
> 
> "The Power of Positive Dog Training" by Pat Miller is a good one for the first time dog owner, covers lots of topics, teaches you how to train lots of commands.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much Maxy24! I will definitely be picking up "The Culture Clash" and "The Other End Of The Leash." Have you had a chance to read "The Puppy Primer" by Patricia McConnell? That was another book I was thinking about picking up, but not sure if our puppy class will cover most of what's in the book. I'm extremely interested in dog psychology and behavior so I will have to read some of the others you mentioned as well. We plan on introducing the pup to *everything*! I know how imperative it is to socialize in order for puppies to become well adjusted adults. 



minnieme said:


> It depends on what kind of stuff you are into. I find that Patricia McConnell's book "The other end of the leash," and Jean Donaldson's "The Culture Clash" give you some PHENOMENAL info .. and are must haves for all dog owners. They both explain dog behavior beautifully...and I think once you understand some of the biology behind it, you can be more in tune with your puppy. Ian Dunbar also has a good book called (I think) "Before and After Getting your Puppy." He is absolutely awesome too.
> 
> Jean Donaldson also has a book called "Train your dog like a pro" which I think was awesome. It came with a DVD too. If you're looking for just basic stuff for puppies, I find this book and DVD perfect for that age. It's not for very advanced training, but it will lay a stellar framework.


Thank you Minnieme! You and Maxy both recommended "The Culture Clash" and "The Other End Of The Leash" so I will definitely be getting those  



DaneMama said:


> Hello and welcome! You've gotten some great suggestions for good books on training so far, so I don't have much to add there. I can't wait to see pictures, and learn more about you and your pups!


Hi DaneMama! Thank you, and I will be posting something in the introduction section tonight


----------

